# Myford lathes



## wallace (8 Apr 2022)

I m or might have my beedy eyes on a little ML10, whats the difference between it and say a ML7, is the 10 better or newer.


----------



## Garno (8 Apr 2022)

I am going to add more confusion,

Why not go for a Boxford Lathe?

The ML10 is newer than the ML7


----------



## guineafowl21 (8 Apr 2022)

__





Myford ML10, "Pony" & "Warco" lathe


With a 3.25" centre height and 13" (later 18



www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## dickm (8 Apr 2022)

Garno said:


> Why not go for a Boxford Lathe?


A lot of pounds sterling??


----------



## Garno (8 Apr 2022)

dickm said:


> A lot of pounds sterling??



I think it around the £1500 mark that is roughly the same as a decent ML10 Myford ML10 Metal Lathe | eBay


----------



## Sandyn (8 Apr 2022)

+1 for checking out Lathes.co.uk for Myford info. 
What will you be using it for.
I have a ML7. I think the ML10 will be an improvement on the ML7. It will be a great investment. My one has gone up by 60% in value in about a year, but the prices are getting a bit silly. You can get much more capable lathes for the money, but the ML10 and ML7 are ideal size for a hobby machinist. There is an incredible userbase for the Myford series of lathes. There are several companies which still supply parts for Myfords.
Myford, RDG, Small Lathes, Chronos, Lots of Myford user groups, this one on Facebook has some extremely knowledgeable people.


----------



## Devmeister (9 Apr 2022)

I would check out what Tony says on lathes.co.uk.

The ML7 is a classic in a good way. It has features that make it rather useful in model engineering. The slotted extended saddle make milling jobs possible. Hemingway carry’s kit upgrades. The drive system is basic but works like a champ. You might get thrown out of bed for eating crackers but no one will criticize you for an ML7. I plan on snagging one at one point myself.

Now the ML10 has some differences. First the spindle is fully hardened and ground. Second the shape is not as sexy. Third it appears to use a solid plate bed similar to what you might see on an Hardinge HLV. This may be a big advantage.

The ML7 had twin square iron ways with a gap.

The ML10 first hit the street about 1968. The spindle was set directly into iron bores like some older 9 in south bends. It’s ok but your speed limited.

Shortly afterward they switched to to tapered roller bearings.

The Myford is an awsome lathe but it’s a cheap date. It will get the job done and you will enjoy using it. It’s design supports diversity in terms of set ups.

That being said, keep in mind that the English Killer Lathe is the Colechester! One of the nicest lathes I have seen. Boxford sits some where in the middle. Not sure I would spend the money on a boxford when you can get into a colchestet for a bit more.

my monarch 10EE is considered one of the best lathes ever. But I see some real quality simularities between it and the colechester. While I love the 10EE it has its issues. The speed control is driven by thyratron tubes and a mercury tube rectifier. It hums when you apply power. The speed control looks like something out of Frankensteins lab!


----------



## TFrench (9 Apr 2022)

@wallace I'd only go for the myford if its dirt cheap. It's not like you're afraid of moving ridiculously heavy kit or 3 phase.


----------



## Fergie 307 (9 Apr 2022)

The 10 is more rigid than the 7, so better for anything where you might be stretching its capacity, but the 7 more popular so more stuff available. But if you have room then bigger is better. Myford 7 prices are so ridiculous that you can get a decent Colchester Bantam/Student or Harrison L5a for the same money, an altogether superior machine with full power feeds and screwcutting and the ability to take serious cuts. Only problem is you need room to accommodate something that weighs 3/4 of a ton and has a footprint of something like 6x2 feet. Or look out for a Myford Drummond, much more rigid than a 7, they made these during the war for the MOD as their own design was rejected for being too flimsy. They were typically installed in RAF and other mobile workshops. Not as popular as the 7 so cheaper. Look on lathes.co.uk. Look similar to an No 4 at first glance but easily identified by the clutch bar running along the front of the bed below the leadscrew. Very nice machine if you can find a good one, and shares the advantage of being reasonably small and lightweight. Boxford also made some very nice machines which sit somewhere in between your Myford 7 and the Colchester/Harrison machines. But rare now and I suspect spares if you needed them might be a headache.


----------



## Fergie 307 (9 Apr 2022)

Devmeister said:


> I would check out what Tony says on lathes.co.uk.
> 
> The ML7 is a classic in a good way. It has features that make it rather useful in model engineering. The slotted extended saddle make milling jobs possible. Hemingway carry’s kit upgrades. The drive system is basic but works like a champ. You might get thrown out of bed for eating crackers but no one will criticize you for an ML7. I plan on snagging one at one point myself.
> 
> ...


as a Harrison owner I would have to take issue with calling the Colchester the English killer lathe. Before they were both absorbed by the 600 group Harrisons were considerably more expensive than their Colchester equivalent, and better made. Don't get me wrong, the Colchesters are fine machines, I was the proud owner of a Master for many years, but Harrison definitely have the edge in terms of quality. You are spot on with the Monarch though, gorgeous machines. Always struck me as an odd name for an American machine, given their historical dislike for being ruled by, well a Monarch !


----------



## wallace (9 Apr 2022)

Thanks for the input chaps. I would be only getting it if its like tfrench put, dirt cheap. I have a drummond in bits that I have never used. 
I quite liked the fact the bed on the 10 is the same style as a hardinge.


----------



## Fergie 307 (9 Apr 2022)

Garno said:


> I think it around the £1500 mark that is roughly the same as a decent ML10 Myford ML10 Metal Lathe | eBay


there's a Bantam on there for much the same price, far superior machine in every way, and not that tremendously much bigger.


----------



## Trextr7monkey (9 Apr 2022)

Agree with a lot of the above, I think some Myford buyers must spend a lot of time just admiring them!!
If you’re tight for room and cash could I suggest Chester machines - compact with decent swing, usually metric parts still available and not too expensive. Worth a look


----------



## John Hall (10 Apr 2022)

what do you intend using it for?..and what’s your budget?…The Myford Super 7 is the one everyone wanted, but as previously mentioned price is an issue, but there are some bargains to be found if you’re not in a rush…plus there are plenty of spares available for them.
I bought a Warco 250VF hardly used for just over £1000, as the owner wanted a bigger lathe…it does everything I need.
The problem with older lathes is wear on major parts that are hard to find and it can work out very expensive finding replacements…not something you would find out until you come to use it..That’s why I chose a relatively new lmodel…


----------



## Oldnut (10 Apr 2022)

If you would like a serious lathe English lathe (at least the or equal or better than a monarch) for sensible money, buy a Holbrook, just a bit heavy


----------

